# NEW NISSAN DEALERSHIP!!!For Hire



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey guys. i have a question.. there is gonna be a new Nissan Dealership comming soon inside a suburb of Akron OH.. close to home.. now.. my question is.. what is gonna be the best way for me to get a job there.. im gonna apply i think first for a mechanic helper or something.. you know doin antennas and stereos and interior and detailing.. that stuff.. also.. my second option is lot attendant.. and third is.. (to much regret) a sales rep.. i wont rip people off.. just talk good about every nissan i love!!! lol.. how about that an HONEST rep.. thats too hard to comprehend.. anyways.. are there any tips or anything that could help.. anyone work for Nissan right now???? any input would be greatly appreciated.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

worked in a garage before?
worked in customer service / sales before?
those are the first questions to ask. Just being an enthusist wont cut it.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Some kid I know didn't have any experience at all and got a job at a Honda dealership, but he had to start doing Oil changes and tires to start.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

work the warehouse. handle parts center. sell me/us cheaper nissan parts


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

thats what im thinking i can do.. so im gonna give it a shot.. the oil and tire changes, radios, Fog lights.. Detailing.. all that stuff.. and then ill work my way up.. 

hey Andre.. listen i know your just being an honest person.. and your probably right.. but dude.. maybe you should be a little more settle.. Im talking about the little jobs there to start out.. and im gonna tell them the truth.. no i havnt worked in a commercial garage before, but that i have done jobs on my own with my buddies in their garages.. and that i am not ASE certified.. but i would eventually like to work at getting that while im there.. and that i have worked with customers and sales before.. and i KNOW i could get a job working in sales.. (i wont tell them that part though).. Travis


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Why wouldn't you tell them you'd make a good salesperson? What I'm about to say is just in response to that part....but lets say you get the job as a salesperson, at least you'll have an edge over the other salespeople, because unlike them, you actually KNOW what you're talking about. Thats like a foot in the door to going into the tech area if you want. Always open up to the possiblities. 
And sorry for the stupid way I phrased those questions...maybe I should have expanded. The reason why I said that is because I have previously inquired about working at Sears auto center...just as a customer service rep....but they also wanted to be sure that I knew my way around a car (you got an edge on that), and could pre-diagnose problems by just listening to people.
Just go for it man....whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks andre.. sorry for soundin like a dick. take it sleezy... i mean easy man.... Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I used to work at a Nissan dealership, way back. Glenn Nissan in Lexington, Ky. Anyway. I did sales there. Nissans are easy to sell. Anyone can make money at it. Hell, I tried to get people better deals than they were asking for, just so they'd send referrals. Trust me, that approach works, and you make more money that way, just don't let the manager know you're playing it that way. They tend to get pissed about it. I also worked lot attendant. Lot attendant at a Honda dealership, (Drove my first TT 300ZX there, used) and at Midwestern Auto Group in Dublin, Ohio. That job was the shit. Getting paid to run Ferraris, Porsches, Bentleys, BMWs, and the like down to the gas station. Only a two mile round trip, but look what you get to drive... I had to work at the honda dealer for three summers before I could land the job at MAG. It was just for one summer, too during college. You should be able to land an entry level job at a Nissan dealership pretty easily. If you love cars, that'll not get you hired quicker, but it'll definitely make you like going to work every day.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

its cool man.  I dont get offended that easily. 
Mr. Moderator sir.....you have a pretty cool work history.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Not really. Just parts of my work history are cool. Ferrari dealership = definitely cool
cop= sometimes it's cool, sometimes it sucks, sometimes its just plain sad
other jobs=sucked


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

no offense to you, but to most cops ive encountered.. they like to act like they are the shit.. like nothing and everything is evolved around them.. and they know they can get away with a lot of shit.. now im not speaking for all of them.. just the ones ive come aross.. now.. i could understand if i was a troublesome person.. a punk.. or an asshole with an attitude.. (trust me.. i dont have one.lol) then id deserve this treatment i get from them.. but.. its just because i have a car with a fart canistar.. they start thinking that im trouble.. im always being eyed down.. (probably for the white corner lights.. understandable).. but even in the day time.. it really sucks.. i think im gonna get a cadilac and call it a day.. 

anyways.. sorry about all the trouble and BS i have been saying like im singling out you alone.. its not you.. you are actually a pretty cool guy.. hey.. lol.. whats with wanting to change the avatar? becuase of the statie thing? and whats there to hate about being a cop? hey.. you should start doin super troopers shit lol.. did you see that with another cop or anything? that would have been a fun movie to see with another of your own lol.. well.. hey.. like i mentioned earlier.. we WILL try and get together next summer allright.. im gonna try and get a number off the sign out front of the future location of the dealership.. ill get back to you guys.. thanks for all you talked about.. Travis


To Be Continued........


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I tried to get a job at a nissan dealership once, I was 17 at the time and the only job i would've been able to get is lot attendant. I hounded them for months but they never needed me. I still go there for a lot of parts just to keep my face fresh. Being an enthusiast definitely helps though if they're actually hiring.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *no offense to you, but to most cops ive encountered.. they like to act like they are the shit.. like nothing and everything is evolved around them.. and they know they can get away with a lot of shit.. now im not speaking for all of them.. just the ones ive come aross.. now.. i could understand if i was a troublesome person.. a punk.. or an asshole with an attitude.. (trust me.. i dont have one.lol) then id deserve this treatment i get from them.. but.. its just because i have a car with a fart canistar.. they start thinking that im trouble.. im always being eyed down.. (probably for the white corner lights.. understandable).. but even in the day time.. it really sucks.. i think im gonna get a cadilac and call it a day..
> 
> anyways.. sorry about all the trouble and BS i have been saying like im singling out you alone.. its not you.. you are actually a pretty cool guy.. hey.. lol.. whats with wanting to change the avatar? becuase of the statie thing? and whats there to hate about being a cop? hey.. you should start doin super troopers shit lol.. did you see that with another cop or anything? that would have been a fun movie to see with another of your own lol.. well.. hey.. like i mentioned earlier.. we WILL try and get together next summer allright.. im gonna try and get a number off the sign out front of the future location of the dealership.. ill get back to you guys.. thanks for all you talked about.. Travis
> 
> ...



Um.... That was random.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm.. ok..sorry i was half asleep when i wrote that... and i know that this was not the post that we had talked about geting all together in ohio.. im just saying .. so anyways.. about this nissan dealership.. ill have to wait untill they post a phone # out there.. because i looked today and there wasnt one anywhere...Travis


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

> Some kid I know didn't have any experience at all and got a job at a Honda dealership, but he had to start doing Oil changes and tires to start.


that is a good place to start but u wont advance very far unless you get hella lucky. you gonna need more than just getting your foot in you gonna need to go to school and get training. if you are lucky enought n they see that you are worth it they will pay for your schooling and training other than that you will just do oil change and clean up there cars while they hire someone else who went to school n get experican in it.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

working your way in from the ground up can be done, but it is alot of work and you will start at crap money, if you want to really do it then get a job changing oil and be patient or apply to some tech schools, graduating school helped me a ton when looking for a job, before i went to school no one would look twice at me, after school everyone wants you to sit down and talk with them. its up to you either way you choose, and the dealership will pay for nissan training if you stick it out long enough, while school cost me 20 g's. i don't regret it at all but it is a huge investment. either way give it a try


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so basically.. i just need to go into sales for now.. (wait how ever long it takes.. how long does it take for a dealership usually to say.. "hey we will pay"?) then mechanic.. ok cool... thanks.. Travis


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you will earn more money in sales, you will learn more as a tech, even a lube tech, its up to you what you want, knowledge or money, is it a career or a job?


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

If you've never worked commission sales before, be prepared for a job a lot different from what you've done in the past. 

Commission sales can earn you a lot of money, but you have to be very aggressive. You'll have certain sales numbers you'll be expected to meet every month. If you don't, you won't be around for long because you'll: 1) Quit because you aren't making any money or 2) Be fired or taken off the schedule and replaced by guys who can sell.

Many retail commission sales use a draw-vs-commission pay model. Watch out if that's the case, because a poor month can haunt you for a while, and eat up your future commissions. (PM me if you want a full description). 

In retail sales (cars, televisions, furniture, etc.) it's important to sell the basics, but you'll also be encouraged (or required) to sell a certain number of extended warranties, undercoating packages, dealer financing, etc. Also, you're constantly going to be working against the image of the sleazy salesperson, who nobody trusts. You may find that customers you approach are mean to you for no reason, or rude, or tell you to go away. 

Add to that the fact that you're in constant competition with the people you work with (other salespeople), many of whom will have a lot more experience than you.

There's only so many cars that a dealership can expect to sell in a month, and it's usually a feast-or-famine situation. One or two people will have the VAST majority of sales, and everyone else will be struggling. That's a lot to overcome if you want to be successful. 

The benefit to doing mechanical work is that you don't have to deal so much with customers (Believe me, that can be a big benefit). If you do good work, you'll have a secure job. While the base pay may seem lower, it will be higher than that of an unsuccessful salesperson. Sales is said to be the highest-paid hard work and the lowest-paid easy work. 

I've been working in sales for several years. It can be fun and profitable, but if you're going through a dry spell, it's the pits.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

everything you just mentioned.. yeah im aware of this.. i understand exactly what you mean man.. it probably would be tough.. but i have a MUCH better chance of working at that dealership in sales.. than i would working in the bay or under some chassis.. i dont know.. see.. i would love to have that look of a sales rep.. classy looking.. but i know the whole sleezy sales thing.. i hated it everytime i went to the dealership.. i was NEVER left alone.. so i figure.. what if i try and grab their attention.. like... "hey whats goin on guys.. listen.. im not gonna bug you because i know you just probably want to look around.. but ill be around checkin things out.. so just give me a hollar if you have a question ok? my name is Travis... " what do you think? would this line work on you peopl.. i would then wait around pretending im doin something really close to them.. and im sure i would have them hooked.. plus.. whats the answer you get from most sales reps.... "yeah in the manual.. it says.. blah blah blah blah blahhhh.. " well.. i thought i could make more sales at Nissan because i know the vast majority of the cars there.. lol.. ya know? i mean.. if a family comes up to me wanting room and something for travel.. hey.. heres our new Odessy, or Mondeo(sp). A kid looking for fast and reliable.. hey.. heres our sentra.. get the 1.8 its fast reliable and cheep.. or go with the 2.5.. ya know.. or a family looking for luxury and not killin their wallet.. hey.. heres the altima.. in its gas efficient 2.5 or its 3.5 v6 ( the same engine as our sporty 350Z.. i think they would benifit from my knowledge of Nissans.. as i would from their interest in Nissan.. Travis


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

thats the approach that i would use, i just decided i like to work independantly much better, you don't have to fake to be a salesman, it just seems the one i have met that make money do seem very fake and unedjucated. i also realized my tendancy to get too technical for a normal customer, so i went with what i really like. just figure out what you want to do, and the comment that said i like looking classy, you might be headed the right way. i never feel classy covered in grease and anti-freeze wearing my uniform, but i do feel satisfied at the end of most days and keep my integrity. i won't have to pretend to be nice to people i don't like as often. either way you can make money and be happy, its a personal preferance


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

can i ask your ages by the way???? Travis


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah i'm 22 same as you, thats why i know what kinda situation you are in now. 2 years ago i was in the same place trying to make the same decisions, and came to the conclusion that i didn't trust anyone to work on my or my families cars, i liked the freedom of the work environment, and i like fixing things. many people tried and still do try to get me to sell cars, they say i am made for it because of my personality, but i think myself, i love to learn everyday and not act fake while i'm at work to make money. i know i'm not going to be rich but so far i am happy, and i know i don't have the experiance that some of the older tech's have so maybe some of them can give you some advice, they were also a huge part in why i chose what i chose, i spoke with people i knew in the field and then spoke alot one on one with my instructor. its up to you, if you feel more like a sales person then go that way. i did retail for so long i hate customers, so i stay in the garage area and ignore them for the most part


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

actually im 23


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah i thought that after i typed it, sorry my bad...


----------

